# Archive forum down?



## Psyfira (Jun 4, 2008)

Exactly what it says on the tin; the archive does not go. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Known issue, or has no-one been down in the dusty cobwebs for a while to notice?


----------



## Costello (Jun 4, 2008)

Psyfira said:
			
		

> Exactly what it says on the tin; the archive does not go.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




more like it...

but I've just fixed it


----------



## Psyfira (Jun 4, 2008)

Fantastic stuff! That was quick, Muchos ta


----------

